# Worst Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?



## wuyeah (Jul 15, 2011)

The Watchyouseek forum has this thread about the worse watch brand name that I thought it is funny to read. What is the worse brand name or model name in your opinion.


----------



## Blitzwing (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

Fandyfire makes me wonder.

I mean what's a "Fandy" or what does "Fandy" refer to?


----------



## wuyeah (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

I was never into the brand name DORCY. For me it sounds girly.
Instead of SUNWAYLED or SUNWAYMAN why not just call SUNWAY


----------



## Nachtwacht (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

I find the brand name 'Dark Sucks' kind of a strange way to promote a product... (darksucks.com)


----------



## wuyeah (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



Nachtwacht said:


> I find the brand name 'Dark Sucks' kind of a strange way to promote a product... (darksucks.com)


 
LOL it really exist. So literal~


----------



## BigBluefish (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

There used to be a 1 x CR123a extension tube available for I think it was SureFire P and C series lights, called the "Detonator." 

I always thougth that was rather poor marketing given the propensity of some poorly manufactured CR123s to


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



Nachtwacht said:


> I find the brand name 'Dark Sucks' kind of a strange way to promote a product... (darksucks.com)




... Well... it does doesn't it?
Go easy on Jason, he's a good guy. His shop is 10 minutes down the street from me. He does a lot of low volume machining and fabrication work for niche / enthusiast industries. Flashlights are his hobby, like all of us.

anyways can't think of any name that really annoys me enough to post here.


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

Gotta give it to sunwayman, worst ever.


----------



## aimxplode (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

Another dislike for sunwayman. I don't know why they needed to print the whole website url onto the light..


----------



## archer6817j (Jul 15, 2011)

Hah! I was going to submit my own name but you beat me to it! I agree that it's...unusual? People seem to remember it though and usually have a good laugh when I tell them in person. At least I don't print it on the lights


----------



## Norm (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

Dark Tort always sounded like some sort of chocolate cake to me.
Norm


----------



## Brasso (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

When I first heard of Gerber, I thought of baby food.


----------



## ganymede (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

Shiningbeam? Related to the Maoist freedom fighter?
Zebralight? How do you relate Zebra and light? Strip vs ringy beam?
4Sevens? David a Las Vegas goer?
Sunwayman? Fan of TV series "The Highway Man"?
Jillite?
DQG? How about XYZ, BYD, IBM, CNN, FTW, WTF?

There might be some special meaning to the names, please pardon my ignorance...


----------



## Nachtwacht (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



kramer5150 said:


> ... Well... it does doesn't it?
> Go easy on Jason, he's a good guy. His shop is 10 minutes down the street from me. He does a lot of low volume machining and fabrication work for niche / enthusiast industries. Flashlights are his hobby, like all of us.


 


> Hah! I was going to submit my own name but you beat me to it! I agree that it's...unusual? People seem to remember it though and usually have a good laugh when I tell them in person. At least I don't print it on the lights


 
No offense meant, Jason. I actually looked at your website and like the machining of your lights. Those Alpha series look really good. I bet you could easily market these to 'higher end' consumers willing to pay for elegant lights. In my opinion the name 'Dark Sucks' doesn't quite suit your products. I rather associate it with some of those $10,00 'tactical' rambo-like flashlights that 14 year old garden ninjas may find 'cool'. The brand name 'Dark Sucks' doesn't inspire confidence to me. 

I don't have an MBA, but I can imagine this must be costing you business in the long run.

Be honest, Jason, and spit it out in the group... how much had you been drinking when registering that name?


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

Another vote for Sunwayman...I didn't mind Sunway, but then they added the "man" and it sounds weird. Dark Tort sounds strange as well.

And I kind of like Dark Sucks...and the lights are gorgeous!


----------



## Z-Tab (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

Sunwayman is terrible. I agree that the "man" ruins it. Sunway would work better... or at least they could stop putting their name on their lights.

I think Peak has a great company name, but the worst model names in the business. What the heck is an Eiger? A Logan? Very customer unfriendly model names.


----------



## Norm (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



Z-Tab said:


> I think Peak has a great company name, but the worst model names in the business. What the heck is an Eiger? A Logan? Very customer unfriendly model names.



Both are lights from their mountain series. Logan, Eiger. 

Norm


----------



## brembo (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



Norm said:


> Dark Tort always sounded like some sort of chocolate cake to me.
> Norm




Well, torte IS a type of cake. Chocolate even. I'd assume the words are pronounced similarly. Beautifully made light too.


----------



## Gregozedobe (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

My vote goes to "Godfire".

As a novelty I quite like "Smiling Shark"


----------



## CheepSteal (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

+1 for FandyFire. I mean, cmon, it's not even a word...
Sunwayman is also pretty bad, if I ever carried one, I would not be proud to tell people the brand name.
I also don't like Zebralight..makes me think of some crappy light you'd buy at the zoo for kids.

On the opposite end of the spectrum, Surefire or Terralux are the coolest to me.


----------



## richpalm (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

Fandyfire-sounds *****, as in take-it-up-the*** fire.
Sunwayman-wish they never changed it.
Godfire-Engrish
Gerber-won't even try one=baby food.
Peak model names-too complicated.

Rich


----------



## RBR (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

.....


----------



## Dsoto87 (Jul 16, 2011)

Suterfire


----------



## RBR (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

.....


----------



## tam17 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

FandyFire, definitely. The home of 3600lm, 2x18650 flashlight :shakehead

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

Fandyfire is pretty bad, I hadn't heard of that one 'till now...the lights don't look horrible for budget lights though.


----------



## flashflood (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

Sunwayman is by far the first. Long, gimpy, and doesn't even make sense.

4sevens is also terrible. Was "pair of aces" taken? Royal Flash would be a groan-worthy pun, but at least it would mean something.

And +1 for Dorcy. The c is soft, right?

BTW, FandyFire doesn't count -- even if they really do exist, that name _has_ to be a joke.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



RBR said:


> Forgot one, the 4Sevens "Quark" is a nice name for a light in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's cheese right?


----------



## ^Gurthang (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

HUGSBY: Really really funky name...

SpicerFire: Another in a long line of bad "Fire" names....

Brinyte: Is this "engrish" for Bright Night??? 

SacredFire: Lights for holy people??? 

FineShot: Is this a compliment or just using fine bird shot??? 

SpiderFire: Lights for SpiderMan?? 

Piritlight: I have no clue, Spirit perhaps???


----------



## DM51 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



SirJohn said:


> From the depths of cheapo Dx, there is FandyFire. I don't think I will ever touch a light that has that printed on the side.


 


DM51 said:


> They should have called it PantyFire, lol


 


Captain Spaulding said:


>


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



Z-Tab said:


> I think Peak has a great company name, but the worst model names in the business. What the heck is an Eiger? A Logan? Very customer unfriendly model names.


 
the names of the peaks that Peak uses to name their flashlights are all famous and iconic mountains. 

what you said is akin to criticizing Nike for naming one of their shoes the Air Jordan because you don't know who "Jordan" is.


----------



## Darvis (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

From the Urban dictionary:

"Whilst slightly drunk, a young man and his friend were trying to think of what a camp female would be called. "Dandy" meaning a flamboyant male, it appeared that there was no such word for females."

Hence "Fandy"

You sir, have offended me with your girly flashlight and hereby challenge you to a duel... you fandy, lux loving fop!


----------



## Z-Tab (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



robostudent5000 said:


> the names of the peaks that Peak uses to name their flashlights are all famous and iconic mountains.
> 
> what you said is akin to criticizing Nike for naming one of their shoes the Air Jordan because you don't know who "Jordan" is.


 
I know what they are, and I know what the difference is between the models from having clicked through them all, but the names don't convey the differences between the lights or contain information about what the lights themselves are. If the names were El Capitan AA and Logan 123, they would be much more useful. And there's still no easy way to tell the difference between a Pamir and a Rainier -- or why they don't just call the Rainier the Pamir P7.

To your point about sneakers, Air Jordans are basketball sneakers, so the naming is at least relevant to the use. If you were into basketball in the early-90s, you probably knew who Jordan was. I think that you would agree that naming a series of flashlights after famous basketball players would not be very useful. How would the Larry Bird be different from the Yao Ming? On the other side, I pretty much immediately understand the difference between a V10R and a V20A, because those names contain information about the function and battery type of the lights they refer to.


----------



## CheepSteal (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



Darvis said:


> From the Urban dictionary:
> 
> "Whilst slightly drunk, a young man and his friend were trying to think of what a camp female would be called. "Dandy" meaning a flamboyant male, it appeared that there was no such word for females."
> 
> ...


 lol
Also +1 for PantyFire..what were they thinking?!


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



Z-Tab said:


> ...the names don't convey the differences between the lights or contain information about what the lights themselves are. If the names were El Capitan AA and Logan 123, they would be much more useful. And there's still no easy way to tell the difference between a Pamir and a Rainier -- or why they don't just call the Rainier the Pamir P7... On the other side, I pretty much immediately understand the difference between a V10R and a V20A, because those names contain information about the function and battery type of the lights they refer to.


 
i see what you mean. that's a good critique, and i can get on board with that argument. much better than just asking "What the heck is an Eiger?"

Edit: on the other hand, this kind of reminds me of arguments made about car names. some people appreciate names like BMW 335i or Lexus LS460 because they give info about the car, but some people think those naming schemes are soulless. and names like Cadillac Escalade and Toyota Prius tell you next to nothing about the car, but they've become recognizable and people can quickly match the name to car. maybe that'll eventually happen with the Peak lights... or maybe not.


----------



## richpalm (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

:shakehead


----------



## Imon (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

I've always thought the name Tank007 was hilarious.

Sometimes two cool things just don't synergize.


----------



## Colorblinded (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

Sunwayman is pretty horrible, probably my least favorite of a lot of the growing flashlight brands. On the other hand I don't really have a problem with my Sunwayled M40A... Sunwayled isn't great but it's orders of magnitude better.


----------



## beerwax (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



robostudent5000 said:


> the names of the peaks that Peak uses to name their flashlights are all famous and iconic mountains.
> 
> what you said is akin to criticizing Nike for naming one of their shoes the Air Jordan because you don't know who "Jordan" is.


now i understand . 'peak' name their lights after 'mountain peaks'. makes sense i spose. 

i think 'sunwayman' is a successful name. hear it once and you will remember it. 
one longtime successful torch brand name is 'maglite'. 
i like 'surefire' but i get put off by anythingelsefire. 
'dorcy' will always mean junkplastictorch


----------



## mccririck (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

Fantyfire looks like Pantyfire


----------



## RBR (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

.....


----------



## wuyeah (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

Take this thread lightly guys...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

Gentleman Please! Let us not forget to mention the worst of all-time: The FARKA. I bought one about a year ago. I use it as my work light. But the name, ugh! 

~ Chance


----------



## AaronCoady (Jul 18, 2011)

Dark Sucks! Thats great


----------



## mwb01 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

I've never really been bothered by Sunwayman, actually.


----------



## Chrisdm (Jul 18, 2011)

I have never been able to buy a Sunwayman light, simply because of the name. In fact there are 2 lights in their lineup i would have definitely owned if not for the goofy name.

I have the same issue with Gerber. Im a knife collector and afficionado, and have greatly admired their products from a distance but will never own them, because to me the name literally translates to "baby products".

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh Sunwayman, Sunwayman! Wherefore art thou Sunwayman? Deny thy manufacturer and refuse thy name. A light by any other name would shine as bright...

Seriously, as long as the name isn't obscene, who cares? If someone gives you flak for the name laser-etched on your light, just shine it in their eyes and see if they still care afterwards.


----------



## brembo (Jul 18, 2011)

Just love my Herpes Simple-X 123 light. Originally had the HSV-1 model, but upgraded to the HSV-2 with a more neutral tint.


----------



## wuyeah (Jul 18, 2011)

Chrisdm said:


> I have never been able to buy a Sunwayman light, simply because of the name. In fact there are 2 lights in their lineup i would have definitely owned if not for the goofy name.
> 
> I have the same issue with Gerber. Im a knife collector and afficionado, and have greatly admired their products from a distance but will never own them, because to me the name literally translates to "baby products".
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


 
Not even the Titanium V10R!? That one is pretty hard to resist.....


----------



## GunnarGG (Jul 18, 2011)

brembo said:


> Just love my Herpes Simple-X 123 light. Originally had the HSV-1 model, but upgraded to the HSV-2 with a more neutral tint.


 
In what kind of package do these lights come in?
Blisterpack? :laughing:


----------



## Cataract (Jul 18, 2011)

brembo said:


> Just love my Herpes Simple-X 123 light. Originally had the HSV-1 model, but upgraded to the HSV-2 with a more neutral tint.


 
I'm not very picky, but you'd have to pay me to buy something with a name like that... good one

I wouldn't touch Fandyfire even if they forgot to put the name on the light. Might as well call if a FannyFire, cause that's how fast I'd run away from one.

Dark sucks is definitely not the best, but so much better than the previous. The thing is I LOVE dark.... otherwise I couldn't use my flashlights, but I guess regular people would use a flashlight for the opposite reason...


----------



## Napalm (Jul 18, 2011)

How about "Surefire", especially after a fresh reading about CR123 safety in our dedicated section:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...d-Close-Calls-The-dangerous-side-of-batteries

Nap.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



ebow86 said:


> Gotta give it to sunwayman, worst ever.


 
i think their press release explains everything. here's an excerpt: 

"However, after serious consideration, SUNWAY Company decides to change the existing logo "SUNWAYLED" to "SUNWAYMAN"for more distinctive the strategic orientation and more creative the thinking model and to highlight the brand’s competitive power and professionalism."

it all makes sense now.


----------



## Napalm (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



robostudent5000 said:


> it all makes sense now.


----------



## Borad (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

Muyshondt Enterprises is an american company (I think). What kind of name is Muyshondt and how do you pronounce it? I rather ask for a silly named flashlight than risk mispronouncing Muyshondt. I might accidently curse out the salesman in a foriegn language and he'll overcharge me.


----------



## wuyeah (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



robostudent5000 said:


> it all makes sense now.



Chineglish require a Chinese to make a sense! 

Wait....

I AM a Chinese !#$%^&* 

(I'll stop making fun of them since they are my Chinese ppl working hard trying to produce high quality products.)


----------



## nbp (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



Borad said:


> Muyshondt Enterprises is an american company (I think). What kind of name is Muyshondt and how do you pronounce it? I rather ask for a silly named flashlight than risk mispronouncing Muyshondt. I might accidently curse out the salesman in a foriegn language and he'll overcharge me.


 
Pretty sure it's Enrique's last name. Sooo, that's probably why he chose it for his company's name.


----------



## mwb01 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



Borad said:


> Muyshondt Enterprises is an american company (I think). What kind of name is Muyshondt and how do you pronounce it? I rather ask for a silly named flashlight than risk mispronouncing Muyshondt. I might accidently curse out the salesman in a foriegn language and he'll overcharge me.


 
I don't own a Muyshondt, but I've actually thought it was a cool name. Names that are unpronounceable seem mysterious and cool to me, don't know why. Like a nice watch that has some foreign name, unpronounceable names also hint quality at me for some reason :shrug:. Sorta like sunwayman for me, but not quite.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



nbp said:


> it's Enrique's last name


Correct. CPF member Endeavour = Enrique Muyshondt = maker of the Aeon & Nautilus, both superb lights.


----------



## Mdinana (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



DM51 said:


> Correct. CPF member Endeavour = Enrique Muyshondt = maker of the Aeon & Nautilus, both superb lights.


So... how do you pronounce it? Is the "t" silent? The "dt"? This is actually a serious question.


----------



## wuyeah (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



Mdinana said:


> So... how do you pronounce it? Is the "t" silent? The "dt"? This is actually a serious question.


 
I am thinking: Mu-yee-Shouldn't....


----------



## Borad (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

You'll hear the name "Gerardo Muyshondt" 13 seconds into this. Mason?


----------



## nbp (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



DM51 said:


> Correct. CPF member Endeavour = Enrique Muyshondt = maker of the Aeon & Nautilus, both superb lights.


 
Don't forget the Ion too. :nana: I hear those are almost completely flood; I really have to watch for one to come up for sale, I am really starting to love the flood action lately. 



Mdinana said:


> So... how do you pronounce it? Is the "t" silent? The "dt"? This is actually a serious question.


 
I think it would be pronounced Moy-shont.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

SureFire :+) 
In Dutch The word "sure" stands for something Unpleasant, Gruff, Unkind, Acic, Harsh.
Not nice to have something in Your pocket that sounds like Acidic.


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

Surefire +1
Are you sure its a fire?
Sure your firing?
Firing for sure?
Also for Spark, a light goes extremely bright for 1 second and then it burns?
@[email protected]


----------



## Grizzlyb (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

jh333233,
hahahaha, that one is 100% better then mine,
Had a good laugh 
Thanks


----------



## Chicago X (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

No love for UranusFire?


----------



## EnduringEagle (Aug 20, 2011)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Gentleman Please! Let us not forget to mention the worst of all-time: The FARKA. I bought one about a year ago. I use it as my work light. But the name, ugh!
> 
> ~ Chance



+1 on this. This is patently horrible..


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry nothing's going to beat UranusFire & PantyFire for pure comedy. 

Peak is actually my favorite name, it just has one marketing liability. Internet searches for "Peak + <insert model = mountain name> are polluted with too many resuts of the actual mountain, it's history, pics, stories etc. If it were a proper name, or any other name whose concept didn't directly relate to mountains, _then_ a mountain model name, so much of that would be filtered off. Still that's a minor annoyance of someone who likes to read everyhting possible on the internet about a given model, & there are ways around it. The formula is awesome, & it's one of the best names visually & phonetically, & semantically on a couple of levels.


----------



## Sarlix (Aug 20, 2011)

The first light I brought was a Fenix. Having never heard the name pronounced before I assumed it was said Fen-ix, which to me is a really cool sounding name. But then I saw a youtube vid and the person pronounced it 'Phenix' :shakehead Not impressed. So I carry on calling them Fen-ix - sod it.

Sunwayman = worst name ever. The name has put me off buying any of their products. OK, to be fair, I don't really like any of them anyway.

4sevens = good - I really like 'Quark' Hence this little number http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?304136-Quark-is... 

Magicshine = not so good - makes it sound cheap

Dereelight = Hmmm - I actually say it Dreelight, which I think sounds better.

I like nearly all the others - quite fond of Nitecore, and Fenix would be a favorite if it was said how I think it should be said! silly people. 

Oh, and I have a mild aversion to Eagletac.

p.s Whats up with 'Night-ops' > 'Dark-ops'? Someones not being very original..
*
*


----------



## Grizzlyb (Aug 20, 2011)

Reading al these reasons for liking or disliking, I have to reconsider. 
Sunwayman wasn't high on my list of professional names either, but. 
As I keep seeing that name here over and over, it starts to make me think of....The old super Heroes. 
The Green Lantern, 
Captain America, 
Spiderman, 
The Hornet, 
Superman, 
The Sunwayman 
and, of coarse Batman


----------



## ssvqwnp (Aug 20, 2011)

Dereelight should maybe be on the list too, because to me it looks like it should be pronounced "dairy-light."


----------



## Sarlix (Aug 20, 2011)

ssvqwnp said:


> Dereelight should maybe be on the list too, because to me it looks like it should be pronounced "dairy-light."



Exactly, that's how I read it.


'My flashlight has the power of a thousand cheeses!'

...

As I said, Dreelight sounds much better :thumbsup:


----------



## SoulLessGinger (Aug 20, 2011)

DereeLight definitely sucks. Don't care how cool their lights are. Eagle-Tac just sounds totally cheesy and cliche. 

Sunwayman always struck me as one of the coolest names in flashlights. Same with 4Sevens.


----------



## ^Gurthang (Aug 20, 2011)

Since this thread got resurrected how 'bout some "Names you wish they'd actually use on lights"? 

FlameFire; from redundancy theater... "Quick! Rapidly hand me that FlameFire Light Torch!"


----------



## PCS (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



Chicago X said:


> No love for UranusFire?


 Good lord! I need one of these.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Aug 20, 2011)

Fenix ( obviously pronounced as Phoenix, I don't understand how people end up saying Fen-ix) is one of the better brand names. 

FandyFire gets my vote as the worst.


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



PCS said:


> Good lord! I need one of these.



+1...if this is a real flashlight, I may have to buy one just for the entertainment value!


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

Another +1...FandyFire: The worst brand name I've ever heard with SpiderFire not far behind. I'll bet they have a good chuckle up at 'Fountain Valley'.


----------



## Retinator (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

Anyone remember Venusfire? There's a pic of it somewhere in here, too lazy to look it up.


----------



## asdalton (Aug 20, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> FandyFire gets my vote as the worst.


 
Yeah, somehow they managed to work both "fop" and "dandy" into the name of their flashlight.


----------



## chanjyj (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Gentleman Please! Let us not forget to mention the worst of all-time: The FARKA. I bought one about a year ago. I use it as my work light. But the name, ugh!
> 
> ~ Chance


 
Oh please tell me where you got this "FARKA"... I just have to get it for comics sake and as an icebreaker for non-flashaholics.

Man...
"What is the brand of your light Chan?"
"F***ker!"

Ok... Names I dislike:
4sevens (dislike the logo too)
Zebralight (not dislike it per-se but the odd expressions when people hear the name)
KEENWIN (I was contacted by them to distribution the product. I haven't declined outright, but the name itself makes me wonder..)
HDS RA (I disliked the old name. If people asked me what torch it was I'd typically say HDS 170T)


----------



## Illum (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

there's an couple threads on this: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-flashlight-related-company-amp-product-names.



**DONOTDELETE** said:


> Y'know, where I come from, "petzl" is Yiddish slang for *****. Brings a whole new meaning to the term headlamp.


----------



## ganymede (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

For Steve Jobs and fans united, introducing....




















_* iRay*_






 :devil:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

_iRay.... Man, that thing looks wicked bright! The name is kind of clever.

~ Chance :thumbsup:_


----------



## ico (Aug 21, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> Fenix ( obviously pronounced as Phoenix, I don't understand how people end up saying Fen-ix) is one of the better brand names.



I also say it like 'phoenix' but who are you to say its actual pronunciation without hearing it from the maker or someone. You are given at least two ways to pronounce it. 'Phoenix' or 'Fen-ix'. Its not that distinct to properly give a right pronunciation to it.


+1 FandyFire


----------



## pulstar (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



Norm said:


> Dark Tort always sounded like some sort of chocolate cake to me.
> Norm


 
Lol, that's strange. In our language Tort(a) means cake So Dark Torta - chocolate cake


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 21, 2011)

SoulLessGinger said:


> Eagle-Tac just sounds totally cheesy and cliche.


 
Not cool man. 

Bald *Eagle* as in The United States' national emblem, and *Tac* as bad *** Tactical Fighters!


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 21, 2011)

ico said:


> I also say it like 'phoenix' but who are you to say its actual pronunciation without hearing it from the maker or someone. You are given at least two ways to pronounce it. 'Phoenix' or 'Fen-ix'. Its not that distinct to properly give a right pronunciation to it...


 
Actually, I'm nearly positive it's pronounced "Phoenix" because if you look on their homepage, there's a graphic of a fiery bird, which I'm sure is a Phoenix rising from the ashes.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Aug 21, 2011)

ico said:


> I also say it like 'phoenix' but who are you to say its actual pronunciation without hearing it from the maker or someone. You are given at least two ways to pronounce it. 'Phoenix' or 'Fen-ix'. Its not that distinct to properly give a right pronunciation to it.
> 
> 
> +1 FandyFire


 
Who am I to argue with the manufacturer?


----------



## ico (Aug 21, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> ( obviously pronounced as Phoenix


If the manufacturer said it. It is what it is. I am just saying if one person saw the name 'FENIX' by itself. He cannot certainly admit that the only pronunciation is 'Phoenix'


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 21, 2011)

If theres ever a brand of flashlight named: Apple
People will rush even for a 5mm led
o7


----------



## savumaki (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



Brasso said:


> When I first heard of Gerber, I thought of baby food.


 
You mean its not!!!!!!!!!!!!

Any one of the "fire" copycats out there gets my vote.


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 21, 2011)

jh333233 said:


> If theres ever a brand of flashlight named: Apple
> People will rush even for a 5mm led
> o7


 
Well you know they'd be of high build quality & beautiful form factor, and have the most intuitive of all U.I.'s, but wagons would circle tighter than with SureFire around here (which F.T.R. dominate my collection): "No, we don't _want_ <whatever the Applelight can't do>, because the Applelight is <explains the walled in garden ecosystem/environment concept.>" Would be alot of fun though!


:flamesuit:


----------



## GunnarGG (Aug 21, 2011)

jh333233 said:


> If theres ever a brand of flashlight named: Apple
> People will rush even for a 5mm led
> o7


 
If there is a Apple light we will soon see some chinese brands called:

Sure-Apple, Apple-fire, Apple-Tac, Apple-Led etc...


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 21, 2011)

Also
Applebeam
Jetapple
Applewayman
Quapple
Rapple


----------



## Sarlix (Aug 21, 2011)

Quapple :laughing: 



You forgot one: Applecore


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Aug 21, 2011)

Solarapple
Appleforce
4apple(s) 
McApple
Elektroapple
Zebraapple
Streamapple
Armyapple
Thruapple
Fandyapple....(!)

Admit it, it is funny..


----------



## Voider (Aug 21, 2011)

Wasn't "Fanty" an effeminate character in the series/movie "Firefly/Serenity?" Anyway just be glad there's not a brand called "Derbyfire" who title all their lights with those stupid racehorse names. "Introducing our latest models: 'Bad hair day' and 'Runs with scissors!'" There's not a Derbyfire , right?


----------



## Grizzlyb (Aug 21, 2011)

For those who didn't look it up, on google:

The *phoenix* pronunciation: fee-niks
In China, the _Fenghuang_ is a mythical bird superficially similar to the phoenix. It is the second most-respected legendary creature (second to the dragon), largely used to represent the empress and females, and as such as the counterpart to the Chinese dragon, traditionally seen as masculine or imperial. The phoenix is considered the greatest and the leader of birds.
In Japan, the phoenix is called kanji: or _fushichō_, literally "Immortal Bird"

Listen to the pronunciation here:
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/phoenix


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 21, 2011)

Dont get serious, it was spoonerism
Maybe due to some reason(copyright?)
Fenix cant register as phoenix
But i still believe Fenix wanted to be phoenix as seen in their frontpage
In chinese, Fenghuang is NOT similar to phoenix, it IS phoenix


----------



## DM51 (Aug 21, 2011)

Mathiashogevold said:


> Zebraapple


Must be similar to horse apples? lol


----------



## JNieporte (Aug 21, 2011)

brembo said:


> Just love my Herpes Simple-X 123 light. Originally had the HSV-1 model, but upgraded to the HSV-2 with a more neutral tint.


 
I'll take one! :thumbsup:

For me, it's got to be Entosor (saw one of their AA lights at a hardware store). It sounds like the name of a guy I shot in Iraq.


----------



## flashflood (Aug 22, 2011)

GunnarGG said:


> If there is a Apple light we will soon see some chinese brands called:
> 
> Sure-Apple, Apple-fire, Apple-Tac, Apple-Led etc...


 
If Apple ever makes a flashlight they should call it... iBeam.


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 22, 2011)

Any of the ripoff brands ending in "fire", though godfire probably takes the cake.


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 22, 2011)

SureFireWayMan.


----------



## Providence (Aug 22, 2011)

sunwayman, a strange and weird name


----------



## E1320 (Aug 22, 2011)

These things seriously look like something a proctologist would pull out to exam your uhmm ANUS.


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 22, 2011)

What do the first 2 lights do?
The cone-shaped head


----------



## E1320 (Aug 22, 2011)

Look at the name of the light and use your imagination.


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Aug 22, 2011)

jh333233 said:


> Isnt it fair enough? You get what you paid...
> I never trust those Less-than-$30 HK LED, mostly those whatfire


 
The Flying Bomb was marketed long before lithium battery explosions were possible, or the name would have been a lot scarier. And if you ever find one, don't take it on an airline.


----------



## nbp (Aug 22, 2011)

Not only should the UranusFires be in the Worst Name thread, but also in the Ugliest light thread. :sick2:


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 22, 2011)

Under normal usage and using good cells, i believe my sf wont KABOOM:thumbsup:


----------



## ico (Aug 22, 2011)

Mathiashogevold said:


> Solarapple
> Appleforce
> 4apple(s)
> McApple
> ...


 
Fapple!


-1 to Fandyfire

+1 to Uranusfire! Those only look like flashlights but I think its main purpose is of another kind


E1320 said:


> These things seriously look like something a proctologist would pull out to exam your uhmm ANUS.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 22, 2011)

E1320 said:


>


 
Apart from the obvious fact that they are extremely ugly, there are some points worth making about these UranusFire lights:

1. It would be unwise to try to take either the top or middle one on a commercial air flight - they look very like projectiles and would be certain to lead to your baggage being searched.

2. The trademark symbol is identical to the one you see on all UltraFire lights, and is positioned in the same place (above the "re" of "-Fire")

3. They have a *WF-xxx* product #. So do UltraFire lights. However, the UranusFire product WF-801 (top of that pic) is very different in appearance to the UltraFire WF-801.

Verdict: :green: :sick2:


----------



## Grizzlyb (Aug 22, 2011)

+1 with the Uranusfire :+)

OK, now I get it, I see the light.

You have to be in touch with Youranusfire.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfqyKeBDnlo


----------



## palimpsest (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



^Gurthang said:


> Piritlight: I have no clue, Spirit perhaps???



Or:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyrite
_The name pyrite is derived from the Greek πυρίτης (puritēs), "of fire" or "in fire", from πύρ (pur), "fire"._


----------



## nbp (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



palimpsest said:


> Or:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyrite
> _The name pyrite is derived from the Greek πυρίτης (puritēs), "of fire" or "in fire", from πύρ (pur), "fire"._


 

So it's a Firefire? Ha, take that Surefire! :nana:


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

I finally got it...
Ur-Anus-Fire )


----------



## tam17 (Aug 22, 2011)

_Uranus Fire?!_ 

Never heard of the brand until it was mentioned in this thread. Looks like it was coined by someone who never heard of Seymore Butt :laughing:

Their flashlights are quite odd looking (but not ugly IMO, there are many uglier high-end lights out there).

This is _the_ winner: the ultimate super-bizarre brand name...

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## flashflood (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



Chicago X said:


> No love for UranusFire?


 
I... I... I just assumed this was Photoshopped. But holy Hosanna, it really exists. Wow. Game over.


----------



## ganymede (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

Uranus is a planet, I guess it might sound better say VenusFire, SaturnFire, JupiterFire, MarsFire, PlutoFire?


----------



## flashflood (Aug 22, 2011)

ganymede said:


> Uranus is a planet



Hey, I could stand to lose ten pounds, but that's uncalled for.


----------



## mwb01 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



ganymede said:


> PlutoFire?


 
But Pluto's not a planet!


----------



## mattevt (Aug 22, 2011)

flashflood said:


> Hey, I could stand to lose ten pounds, but that's uncalled for.


 
I LOL'd

Any of the other planets would have been a better choice. Or how about various moons? GanymedeFire, TitanFire, IoFire

Or stars... SunFire, BetelgeuseFire, CentauriFire, SiriusFire


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 22, 2011)

flashflood said:


> Hey, I could stand to lose ten pounds, but that's uncalled for.


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



mwb01 said:


> But Pluto's not a planet!


 
Pluto is a planet, just not inside solar system


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



jh333233 said:


> Pluto is a planet, just not inside solar system


 

?? Pluto was officially declared a non-planet by the IAU, the same folks that had earlier ruled it was, instantly creating the verb meaning 'to be plutoed'. But it certainly is part of the solar system, and now is often referred to as a 'dwarf planet' or a 'planetoid'. And then of course there's the emotionally-abused-by-a-mouse dog, with the freakishly human teeth that always bothered me.

PS: Sorry, but a thread in the Cafe off topic forum has reawakened the slumbering amateur astronomer in me.


----------



## mwb01 (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



Mr Bigglow said:


> ?? Pluto was officially declared a non-planet by the IAU, the same folks that had earlier ruled it was, instantly creating the verb meaning 'to be plutoed'. But it certainly is part of the solar system, and now is often referred to as a 'dwarf planet' or a 'planetoid'. And then of course there's the emotionally-abused-by-a-mouse dog, with the freakishly human teeth that always bothered me.


 
I would buy a light from Emotionally-Abused-by-a-Mouse-DogFire in a heartbeat

Also I know Pluto is still an object out there and what I meant by "not a planet" was that it wasn't in our solar system, which seemed to be the category.


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 23, 2011)

Pluto is in our solar system though... :thinking:

How about PlutoForce for a bad flashlight name?

I can picture the suppliers for DX/KD combing this thread and taking notes.


----------



## mattevt (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



mwb01 said:


> I would buy a light from Emotionally-Abused-by-a-Mouse-DogFire in a heartbeat



LOL! If I had been drinking a beverage, I would no longer be drinking said beverage.


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



Toohotruk said:


> +1...if this is a real flashlight, I may have to buy one just for the entertainment value!



Well, my new Uranusfire showed up today! 

I got the single 123 version...not a bad light, although it has a kind of brownish tint, and a pronounced doughnut hole in the beam. :devil:


----------



## flashflood (Sep 4, 2011)

Toohotruk said:


> Well, my new Uranusfire showed up today!
> 
> I got the single 123 version...not a bad light, although it has a kind of brownish tint, and a pronounced doughnut hole in the beam. :devil:


 
Nice.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



Toohotruk said:


> Well, my new Uranusfire showed up today!
> 
> ... it has a kind of brownish tint... doughnut hole in the beam...


Please consider our delicate sensibilities, and spare us further details. I do not think we want to hear about such things as the condition of the O-rings, or whether the reflector is heavy orange peel or sputtered. :green: lol


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



Toohotruk said:


> Well, my new Uranusfire showed up today!
> 
> _I told you not to drink the water.......:shakehead
> 
> ...


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Voider (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



Toohotruk said:


> Well, my new Uranusfire showed up today!
> 
> I got the single 123 version...not a bad light, although it has a kind of brownish tint, and a pronounced doughnut hole in the beam. :devil:



LOL

That only happens when there's a crack in the lens! I hear they scratch easily too.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



Voider said:


> I hear they scratch easily


Only if you use the wrong type of paper lol.


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 5, 2011)

I've also found that this light requires special lube for the o-rings...Preparation H. :duh2:


----------



## 400THz (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



Toohotruk said:


> Well, my new Uranusfire showed up today!
> 
> I got the single 123 version...not a bad light, although it has a kind of brownish tint, and a pronounced doughnut hole in the beam. :devil:


Be careful and feed it only with quality batteries!

I've heard that with these lights there's also an increased chance of gas venting (sometimes even "_explosively_")!
If you use the right kind of batteries at least the fumes won't be very toxic...
:laughing:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 5, 2011)

_Hi Toohottruk, 

Your new "Light" needs a theme song, perhaps this one:

Love Is A Burning Thing 
And It Makes A Fiery Ring 
Bound By Wild Desire 
I Fell Into A Ring Of Fire 


I Fell Into A Burning Ring Of Fire 
I Went Down, Down, Down 
And The Flames Went Higher 

And It Burns, Burns, Burns 
The Ring Of Fire 
The Ring Of Fire 

With apogees to Johnny Cash, 

~ Chance
_


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 6, 2011)

LOL! 

And I have found that even with good quality batts, they can vent gasses...you may not hear it happen, but it can be deadly. oo:


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

I just saw one on dx.com, its called *UranusFire* (SKU:961152927). I was drinking some coffee and I almost drowned in it! Gag reflex had to shoot warm coffee out the mouth and nostrils... messed up my keyboard and computer table... WTF were they thinking when they decided which brand name to come up with???

Edit: Without reading post #108 on the thread, I posted on it. Please excuse my ignorance thinking I was the first to stumble upon UranusFire.


----------



## socom1970 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

I have got to get one of the UranusFire lights. Comedy relief for sure. 

+1 for worst name ever.


----------



## funkychateau (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

Fandyfire: Most gay name I've seen on a product.
Darksucks: Sounds like it was conceived after about 5 minutes of debate between two teen-aged gamers.
Uranusfire: Do they sell these at combination truck stops / taco stands?


----------



## funkychateau (Nov 8, 2012)

OK, so a proctologist is conducting an exam, patient on the table propped on elbows and knees. The doctor calls out "nurse, bring me a light", and the nurse returns with a cold can of Michelob. The doctor looks at the can, looks at the nurse, and says "no, you idiot! I need a butt light!"



E1320 said:


> These things seriously look like something a proctologist would pull out to exam your uhmm ANUS.


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Nov 8, 2012)

Zebralight, supbeam, fandyfire, and sunwayman. Reminds me of subway man. Lol


----------



## wjv (Nov 8, 2012)

If I had a flashlight company, I'd name it "Thor-Lights"
Then name the flashlights:

Bolt I, II, III

Arc 

Lighting 

and so on. . .


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Nov 9, 2012)

Sunwayman, Gerber, Dorcy, Fandyfire, Hugsby, Smiling Shark, Panda, and FUbrother sound so goofy to me...


----------



## yliu (Nov 9, 2012)

Sunwayman and Thrunite sounds awkward to me:S


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

Smiling Shark is a new one to me. :laughing:


----------



## HaileStorm (Nov 15, 2012)

E1320 said:


> These things seriously look like something a proctologist would pull out to exam your uhmm ANUS.



Hahaha!!! :thumbup: 

Man, they have got to change that name! 

Anyway, yeah, sunwayman sounds odd. Other odd names are:

Zebralight
Spiderfire
Lumintop
Tiablo
Xtar
Skyray
Naithawk
Rofis


----------



## jh333233 (Nov 18, 2012)

Jetbeam is weird enough


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 18, 2012)

_Just purchased my first Fenix. Not really looking forward to telling people it's name: "A what? Felix, like the cat?" _:shakehead ._.....but I couldn't resist. I found a guy on eBay selling stainless steel LD01's_

_~ Chance_


----------



## Norm (Nov 18, 2012)

CG do people think you've been to Felix when you tell them you've been Phoenix Arizona, same pronunciation :shrug:

Norm


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 18, 2012)

....it was a joke _*Norm*_. 

~ C.G.


----------



## Norm (Nov 18, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ....it was a joke _*Norm*_.
> 
> ~ C.G.


Doncha hate that QC, something was obviously lost in translation :huh:

Norm


----------



## HaileStorm (Nov 18, 2012)

jh333233 said:


> Jetbeam is weird enough



+1.

I forgot to put that one down


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 18, 2012)

_Rereading this thread, I'm convinced a list of flashlights with good names would be a lot shorter than the one with bad names._ *

Moddoolar!?* 

_~ Chance_


----------



## nbp (Nov 19, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _Rereading this thread, I'm convinced a list of flashlights with good names would be a lot shorter than the one with bad names._ *
> 
> Moddoolar!?*
> 
> _~ Chance_



It's a play on words. The builder is CPF member Moddoo. And his lights are modular. Thus, Moddoolar. Makes sense to me.


----------



## mccririck (Nov 19, 2012)

I need to get a UranusFire, just for the novelty value.


----------



## argleargle (Jun 6, 2013)

Someone said that there was a "Pantyfire" flashlight. I immediately hit dx.com, and a few of the other usual suspects. Not even Google could help me!

I was going to buy one just for the name, but I'll have to settle for a FUbrother and Uranusfire instead. 

Seriously: If there were a Pantyfire flashlight, I'll have one in pink, please.


----------



## Search (Jun 6, 2013)

argleargle said:


> Someone said that there was a "Pantyfire" flashlight. I immediately hit dx.com, and a few of the other usual suspects. Not even Google could help me!
> 
> I was going to buy one just for the name, but I'll have to settle for a FUbrother and Uranusfire instead.
> 
> Seriously: If there were a Pantyfire flashlight, I'll have one in pink, please.



There was one called FandyFire. Members on the forums made a suggestion that it "should" have been named PantyFire.

However had it actually existed I too would definitely buy one


----------



## SPNKr (Jun 6, 2013)

Idk, I thought sunwayman meant a man following the way of the sun, which seems to make sense for a flashlight brand..


----------



## madecov (Jun 7, 2013)

This thread is hilarious. 
A newer light with a truly horrible brand name is 
*SUPBEAM* May as well as use su** beam


----------



## Cataract (Jun 11, 2013)

Never seen Pantyfire before, but I'd probably buy one too if I could put a mean Malkoff dropin in it and make the name a reality


----------



## Cinder (Jun 11, 2013)

Every time I see "Sunwayman" I think of M. Night Shyamalan. If I didn't know it was a flashlight brand, I'd never guess it was a flashlight.


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

OK, I know I'm really raising the dead getting this old thread going again, but after seeing the name of a flashlight company I had never heard of until moments ago, I think it's worthy of resurrecting this relic. 

Ready?


VOIDHAWK!!! :twothumbs


Do a google search and gaze upon greatness!!! They are a lot more expensive than most lights mentioned in this thread though.


----------



## sandalian (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



Toohotruk said:


> OK, I know I'm really raising the dead getting this old thread going again, but after seeing the name of a flashlight company I had never heard of until moments ago, I think it's worthy of resurrecting this relic.
> 
> Ready?
> 
> ...



Whoa..
Their Sipik clone's price is crazy


----------



## Goldwrap (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

I'm sure there have been a few new companies that deserve to be added to this list in the last couple of years. A couple I've seen recently:

SupFire (related to Supbeam?)
WAYLLSHINE


----------



## Kudzu (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

The Xtar "Warboy" headlamp is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

I like my Uranusfire dive light. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?180843-Need-a-name-for-your-flashlight-company
Lol UltraBlinder, TrustBlinder!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?99597-Why-are-things-intentionally-misspelled


----------



## ForrestChump (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

Sunwayman, and pretty much every model they ever named.

Good lights though.


----------



## Illum (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

Seems like Thorfire makes a few good lights, available on Amazon.... names pretty close to surefire to a guy with an accent

The suffix fire has become synonymous with flashlight makers, just like gate for scandals: watergate, weinergate, nutgate, dieselgate


----------



## sandalian (Oct 8, 2015)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



Illum said:


> The suffix fire has become synonymous with flashlight makers, just like gate for scandals: watergate, weinergate, nutgate, dieselgate


Indeed.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Oct 8, 2015)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

I don't know any brand names, but if I was going to manufacture and name a flashlight, I would NOT call it:

Fizzle Flashlights
Dullsville model 35
Rippoff turbo
Hand Gernade (limited edition)
Black Hole Extreme
Blind Bat Tactical


----------



## xzel87 (Oct 10, 2015)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

Damn that Voidhawk...i guess they named it that way since the company is a hawk that'll void your wallet as fast as a real hawk on a prey.

I could get myself a Malkoff Turn Key set with that kinda pricing.


----------



## socom1970 (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

Horrible name. Right up there with the worst names ever. Looks like just another cheap DX-type light to me...

Honestly, I don't understand why anyone would buy any of that rubbish. I wouldn't touch any of those lights, let alone own them. The more important something is to me, the less likely I am to compromise on its level of quality, reliability and price. 

Lastly, the name of a product is important. It should inspire end-users and reflect the qualities of the product. I don't understand why these names even exist, let alone be applied to any products. Just my 0.02...


----------



## ganymede (Oct 12, 2015)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



socom1970 said:


> Horrible name. Right up there with the worst names ever. Looks like just another cheap DX-type light to me...
> 
> Honestly, I don't understand why anyone would buy any of that rubbish. I wouldn't touch any of those lights, let alone own them. The more important something is to me, the less likely I am to compromise on its level of quality, reliability and price.
> 
> Lastly, the name of a product is important. It should inspire end-users and reflect the qualities of the product. I don't understand why these names even exist, let alone be applied to any products. Just my 0.02...



To many people, a flashlight that put out (any) light in the front at the least cost is good enough even it is good for the rubbish bin 3 months down the road. This also explains why big box stores selling dollar junks are thriving as we changed from "buy once cry once" to "use and throw" culture. From a business point of view, it make perfect sense to follow the trend as it will generate sales in long run vs "buy once cry once". You see that in hand tools, kitchenware, cars, white goods, etc. They are designed and built NOT to last a lifetime.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 14, 2015)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

Utilitech. These are the most horribly built flashlights I have ever seen. They sell for not cheap at most HD's and they are AWFUL. I am convinced they are painted not anodized and slapped together in a big hurry likely by 15 year olds in China.


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 14, 2015)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*



CelticCross74 said:


> Utilitech. These are the most horribly built flashlights I have ever seen. They sell for not cheap at most HD's and they are AWFUL. I am convinced they are painted not anodized and slapped together in a big hurry likely by 15 year olds in China.


My first 3d utilitech with zoom was DOA. The second was very, very "meh." IMHO, that's a $15, not the $50 they wanted for that model. I shouldn't have gotten the replacement.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 14, 2015)

*Re: Worse Brand/Model Name For Flashlight?*

I believe I may have gotten the 3 D zoom Utilitech you are referring too. Just took the batteries out. Why I did not return it I dont know was probably too busy at the time. Darn thing was not cheap either. Bought it out of curiosity and learned my lesson. Yes it was around $50. Not long after the Utilitech debacle I got my XP-L Coast HP17 for ten bucks more. The difference is about as night and day as it can get. The best lights at my local HD and Lowes are still all Coasts, Mags and sometimes Defiant. Love that my local walmart has a huge flashlight wall including most Mags and the new 3rd Gens as well as the excellent Coast HP550.

Bushnell is pretty awful. I also bought the biggest most powerful Bushnell which has secondary red and blue LED's and supposedly 1200 lumens. Although not nearly as crude as the Utilitech the Bushnell was still atrocious. I am trying to remember the name of the several years old quad die Cree emitter MC-E? The Bushnell has that obsolete old quad die Cree. The Bushnell has an awful cross shaped artifact right in the center of the profile its awful.


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 16, 2015)

Just saw another one to add...Crazyfire! LOL! :duh2:


----------



## crojoe (Oct 20, 2015)

The Uranusfire Suppository is one of the brightest flashlights made.


----------



## Goldwrap (Oct 21, 2015)

crojoe said:


> The Uranusfire Suppository is one of the brightest flashlights made.



"It shines where the sun doesn't."


----------



## Skaaphaas (Oct 21, 2015)

The Muyshondt name I quite like. A Muyshondt is either Dutch or Flemish for a mongoose. It's pronounced the same in Afrikaans but spelled differently. (If you translate it directly to English you end up with mouse dog )

Split the word in two, Muys is roughly pronounced like mace, except that the vowel is deeper, and hondt is like hawnt, except the vowel is shorter and not as stretched.

Edit - I see the Muyshondt name popped up in the infancy of this thread and is actually quite long ago. Sorry if my post seemed incredibly random.


----------



## nbp (Oct 21, 2015)

Muyshondt is Enrique's last name so I think that's why he went with it. Although mouse dog is pretty funny. [emoji23]


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 21, 2015)

There are definitely worse names in this thread.


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 22, 2015)

How about "TotaLohan" for an interesting name? :thinking:


----------



## Skaaphaas (Oct 23, 2015)

Toohotruk said:


> How about "TotaLohan" for an interesting name? :thinking:


Is it very thin and frequently found in the vicinity of suspicious lines of white powder?


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 23, 2015)

Skaaphaas said:


> Is it very thin and frequently found in the vicinity of suspicious lines of white powder?


Yep!


----------



## swan (Oct 24, 2015)

Manker flashlights- just turn the " M " upside down.


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 26, 2015)

Toohotruk said:


> How about "TotaLohan" for an interesting name? :thinking:


Hmmm, that's the flashlight they use in prisons, right?


----------

